# opening up a lot now



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just sitting here and watching


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

All I can say is just..WOW
Oh, and good thing you have a BOSS V PLOW!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

wesport ......


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

grandview;1876989 said:


> wesport ......


Is there one or 2 people in that cab?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you had a gm truck with a chain lift plow you wouldn't have needed a loader.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

grandview;1876981 said:


> Just sitting here and watching


Holy S*#t!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

gc3;1876991 said:


> Is there one or 2 people in that cab?


Yes his kid goes with him


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1876992 said:


> If you had a gm truck with a chain lift plow you wouldn't have needed a loader.


Lol........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ooopppss wrong lot. Lol


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I must admit I'm quite jealous right now. We got nothing for snow here. How do your contracts work for an event of this magnitude? Do you just suck it up and lose your shirt if you are on a fixed contracts? Have a max depth clause? 

Good luck to you guys out there


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Seasonal, I assume?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's not really costing him much as it's the same price per foot up to 6ft.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

gc3;1877084 said:


> Oops wrong thread


Ditto.......


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

JD Dave;1877082 said:


> It's not really costing him much as it's the same price per foot up to 6ft.


Don't matter. Seasonal!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1877088 said:


> Don't matter. Seasonal!


I'm not really familiar with seasonal, please
Explain.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a crazy amount of snow. I would be out snowmobiling. 

But honestly, I know you are an avid seasonal man, how does something like this work?

I would assume as long as they are not nationals, I would think the customer would be understanding and let you charge extra. Or do you have a clause in there to protect yourself? or the last but worst option, are you bending over and taking this?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

JD Dave;1877107 said:


> I'm not really familiar with seasonal, please
> Explain.


Don't matter how much it snows when you do a seasonal. You make money in the looooong run. It's math, all in the numbers.:yow!:


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Jguck25;1877112 said:


> I would think the customer would be understanding and let you charge extra.


That's pretty darn funny right there.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

k1768;1877129 said:


> That's pretty darn funny right there.


haha yeah I guess most wouldnt, but I think some people would be.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1877117 said:


> Don't matter how much it snows when you do a seasonal. You make money in the looooong run. It's math, all in the numbers.:yow!:


Because we all know math and numbers are your strong point


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Working another one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jrs.landscaping;1877139 said:


> Because we all know math and numbers are your strong point


Ouch........but lmao.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1877139 said:


> Because we all know math and numbers are your strong point


It could be a lot worse. I could be a landscaper.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1877173 said:


> Ouch........but lmao.


Shut up Melvin.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1877196 said:


> It could be a lot worse. I could be a landscaper.


I'm not a landscaper I'm a lawn jockey 

Once again I hope you're better at logging than plowing. Considering you're 1/4 of the way to a mechanized operation I don't think that's the case


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Landscaper and lawn jockey are outdated terms. Its 2014....the term is yard tard!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1877147 said:


> Working another one


JD's not going to be to happy that tractor is blue. 
I guess he didn't send you a few of his fleet.

It was nice to see your post that Timmy's was closed, if that's the worst of your problems it's been a good day. Happy to see you're in good spirits. I'm sure I would have either emptied the pharmacy or beer store getting that much snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1877117 said:


> Don't matter how much it snows when you do a seasonal. You make money in the looooong run. It's math, all in the numbers.:yow!:


You do realize that I havn't made one serious post in this whole thread. He drives a Ford Cet so the blue tractor is allowed.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys are rough! Kick a man when he's down!lol I remember how hopeless I felt when when we got hit with that wet and heavy 38" 2 yrs ago.Although a little humor can make it better


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comic relief this a.m. guys! And cool pics GV


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool Pics.... Love the snow mountains, send some my way


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

So who is the guy in the tractor to you grand veiew? Is he plowing out all you lots?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1877341 said:


> You do realize that I havn't made one serious post in this whole thread.


You serious Clark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1877197 said:


> Shut up Melvin.


Who's Melvin?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B-2 Lawncare;1877442 said:


> So who is the guy in the tractor to you grand veiew? Is he plowing out all you lots?


I plowed the lots,buddy of mine,sent him over to push the piles back.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;1877604 said:


> I plowed the lots,buddy of mine,sent him over to push the piles back.


If you had a chain plow.....you wouldn't have to be using a loader to push the piles back. It's true, I swear.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dieselss;1877607 said:


> If you had a chain plow.....you wouldn't have to be using a loader to push the piles back. It's true, I swear.


It would be easier on the transmission too. I read it on the Internet so I'm sure it's 100% accurate


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Im going to start the practice of short stacking so I can come back a week later and make a fortune stacking....like another local company does. These pictures bring back so many memories,lol Hows the progress coming up there.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad you doing ok G.V and the Ford still lives


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Brian Young;1878022 said:


> Im going to start the practice of short stacking so I can come back a week later and make a fortune stacking....like another local company does. These pictures bring back so many memories,lol Hows the progress coming up there.


And now you know for seasonal plowing and how not to lose money.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1878253 said:


> And now you know for seasonal plowing and how not to lose money.


We have blizzard and ice clause in seasonal contracts. That storm would fell well within the blizzard clause. payup


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1877117 said:


> Don't matter how much it snows when you do a seasonal. You make money in the looooong run. It's math, all in the numbers.:yow!:


LOL, can't do seasonal in NJ... too much risk, insurance too high, seasonals pay way too low and barely pay enough for below average seasons "20inches"..... get 30 and you'd be out of business here.

Small companies still gobble up 40-100k size lots all over from companies seasonal for $5-15k when we bill double that on same size lots per push or per storm billing around an average year. Get a good year and we bill 4x more and they.. well still $5-15k.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hauling out another one


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing:
When was that taken 

Or your sidewalk guys really do a good job of getting it off of the grass


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1879680 said:


> :laughing:
> When was that taken
> 
> Or your sidewalk guys really do a good job of getting it off of the grass


Right now. I'm sitting in the truck watching. It was 65outside today


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

How is it there? Any major flooding? I was in Lancaster and the surrouding areas weds night only thinking about how bad the flooding will be


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Getting bad .basements are getting water and the creeks are running fast. This why there was a big push to get the roads cut back so the snow melt Will get to the drains


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1879704 said:


> Getting bad .basements are getting water and the creeks are running fast. This why there was a big push to get the roads cut back so the snow melt Will get to the drains


Did all that snow melt that fast?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes.never really got cold out to set


----------

